# Beware of users using save editor!!



## Mercedes (May 28, 2020)

Unfortunately I was browsing YouTube and a stumbled across a video, and I learned new horizons can be hacked using a save editor like new leaf..  it’s very very upsetting to see because the market could be flooded with illegitimate items hacked in why the rest of us struggle to get them the normal way, duping was supposedly (and hopefully) patched permanently.. but we can only hope. As everyone knows hacking/duping/cheating isn’t aloud here, please respect the rules and don’t ruin our tbt, IGB, and nook mile market because of your greedy methods. Animal crossing as a community is supposed to be about having fun and getting to know one another.. and I personally find cheating wrong and rude .. especially when you are selling HACKED, items to ignorant players, who are unaware of the fact you cheated them in.


----------



## necrofantasia (May 28, 2020)

I think it's kind of mean to generalize everyone who uses a save editor this way... 
maybe some people just want to get their dream villagers or some items they couldn't find, it's not fair to treat them like that. not everyone is malicious and trying to destroy the economy


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (May 28, 2020)

necrofantasia said:


> I think it's kind of mean to generalize everyone who uses a save editor this way...
> maybe some people just want to get their dream villagers or some items they couldn't find, it's not fair to treat them like that. not everyone is malicious and trying to destroy the economy


I don't.


----------



## Mercedes (May 28, 2020)

necrofantasia said:


> I think it's kind of mean to generalize everyone who uses a save editor this way...
> maybe some people just want to get their dream villagers or some items they couldn't find, it's not fair to treat them like that. not everyone is malicious and trying to destroy the economy





Reginald Fairfield said:


> I don't.


i agree with you. It’s cheating and unfair. They could easily sell the villagers or items when they get bored.. eventually hacked villagers and items will get out to the public Whether maliciously or not..


----------



## ZekkoXCX (May 28, 2020)

As if people who used that would come here to sell and ruin the economy of a game forum.

Don't be ridiculous , you won't ever noticed if an item was hacked or not into the game if they sell it to you , and it won't corrupt your save or anything , neither will it "ruin the economy" of the game lol , if anything the ones who are destroying that is the community itself , not hackers.


----------



## TheDuke55 (May 28, 2020)

Covid19 certainly hasn't helped the scene. It brought in people who would had never bothered with the game in the first place and they're usually the ones causing the bad scene right now.


----------



## ZekkoXCX (May 28, 2020)

The only wack thing I find is selling hacked items for real money , that **** bad but even then even non-hackers do that.

Play and let play.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (May 28, 2020)

Mercedes said:


> Unfortunately I was browsing YouTube and a stumbled across a video, and I learned new horizons can be hacked using a save editor like new leaf..  it’s very very upsetting to see because the market could be flooded with illegitimate items hacked in why the rest of us struggle to get them the normal way, duping was supposedly (and hopefully) patched permanently.. but we can only hope. As everyone knows hacking/duping/cheating isn’t aloud here, please respect the rules and don’t ruin our tbt, IGB, and nook mile market because of your greedy methods. Animal crossing as a community is supposed to be about having fun and getting to know one another.. and I personally find cheating wrong and rude .. especially when you are selling HACKED, items to ignorant players, who are unaware of the fact you cheated them in.
> link to video;


There happens to be a rule against posting instructions for hacking, you might want to remove the vid.


----------



## Llunavale (May 28, 2020)

A save editor for New Horizons was released basically the same week the game came out - nothing new here, really.

I'd be surprised that it hasn't caught on to be as popular as it was in New Leaf already, but currently the criteria for using edited saves is pretty convoluted (only works on certain older Switch devices and only under a custom firmware). Anyway, my point is, hacked items have been in the games ecosystem since week one or two, it's unavoidable.

Edit: Just noticed the date the video was posted, helps support me a little bit that it's from 30th March - 10 days after the game released...


----------



## Onederland (May 28, 2020)

There was someone who hacked Raymond, Judy, and Audie into their game, having them perpetually in boxes, and giving them out for free. (My friend happened to get Raymond for free through this, and the move-in went perfectly back at his island.)

This was done to bring the value of Raymond (and others) down.

I'm sure other people hack NMT and Bells for giveaways sometimes. Perhaps these players are probably few and far in between, or perhaps they just don't get the kind of press that unscrupulous players get, but you've still got to commend them regardless. They don't have bad intentions, in fact they're fighting against the perpetrators. People are going to play how they want to. Hacking is a tool, but it doesn't define the intention.


----------



## tajikey (May 28, 2020)

necrofantasia said:


> I think it's kind of mean to generalize everyone who uses a save editor this way...
> maybe some people just want to get their dream villagers or some items they couldn't find, it's not fair to treat them like that. not everyone is malicious and trying to destroy the economy


I 100% agree about generalizing, and feel it's a form of prejudice.

With that said, back in the Wild World days, I bought and hacked a Game Genie type device for the purpose of giving myself items. It wasn't long before my mind turned to distribution. I recall that to say that well-intentioned misbehavior only has the potential to worsen, not get better.

Granted, how people choose to play their game is completely up to them, but when that play finds its way online, it could (and probably already has) impact the way I play.


----------



## Luella (May 28, 2020)

I find it fascinating that there was a hacker in particular who hacked in a lot of "quality of life" improvements.

Everything stacked to 99, you could drop fish and bugs, and they could store their turnips in their inventory just to name a few. Ngl that sounds awesome.



			https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.polygon.com/platform/amp/2020/5/21/21266279/animal-crossing-hack-mod-nintendo-switch-crafting-stacks-dialogue-items


----------

